# España, su mercado laboral y emigrantes (cirugía de otro tema)



## retrofit (Dic 11, 2011)

*electroduende ha dicho...*
En España hemos alcanzado un estado realmente igualitario, al aficionado, al técnico y al ingeniero, se les valora y se les paga exactamente lo mismo que en general suele ser una mierda.
Lo próximo los “mini-jobs”, así que nos pagarán una mini-mierda.

Como esto siga así vais a tener que mandarnos unos cuantos barcos de trigo, (y no sería la primera vez), o ir haciendo hueco a unos cuantos miles de “gallegos”.

Saludos desde la madre patria... (vieja y puta, sí, pero madre al fin y al cabo)[/QUOTE]

Te doy toda la razón y estamos solo en el principio.
En la empresa donde trabajo soy Representante Sindical, y en la reuniones con la Empresa, la dirección, sin rubor, nos comunica que la nuevas contrataciones serán a salario mínimo ya que por el precio que antes pagaban a un Ingeniero ahora contratan a dos o tres y lo jodido es que es cierto.
Yo llevo muchos años en la Empresa y mi sueldo de la media alta de los compañeros.
Por ley, la Empresa nos tiene que dar, al Comité,  copia de los Contratos Laborales de los nuevos trabajadores, yo alucino cuando veo los bajos salarios que llegan a cobrar Licenciados y con dominio de algún Idioma, pero el mercado laboral se ha puesto así y peor que se va a poner.
Lo de emigrar  pues no lo descarto y estoy pensando irme de la Empresa y perderme por las Américas ya que, por razones de trabajo, he visitdo varios países tanto de Sud América como de Centro América  y lo que yo conocí fue muy grato sobre todo por el trato con sus gentes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2011)

emigrar a sud america ???? 
supongo que sera por los paisajes y no buscando contratos jugosos a jovenes que se inician en el trabajo.

por que la historia que cuentas no es solo algo que ocurre en tu pais .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2011)

no ay mas trigo ,ademas


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2011)

y nos estan enseñando a odiar a los extranjeros, y a robar , y a solo trabajar en el campo.

bueno....estoy negativo.........tambien te enseñan a tener hijos  y a no trabajar y vivir de subsidios ......
y a no preocuparte pensando mucho , asi no te enfermas de preocupaciones , para lo cual lo menjor es no usar la cabeza .....

yo que se....
supongo que es buscarle el lado bueno ....................


----------



## electroduende (Dic 11, 2011)

Me alegra un montón que la máquina haya tenido arreglo.

La bomba de agua tienes que cambiarla por una nueva, o más pronto que tarde se bloqueará y quemará un triac.

Me alargo un poco en las explicaciones porque no todos saben los “truquillos” de las reparaciones y prefiero pecar por exceso que por defecto.

En fin, una vez más enhorabuena por el arreglo, espero que la máquina te dure unos cuantos años sin dar problemas.

Sobre la situación laboral de España ¿qué os voy a decir? Pues que está mal, muy mal y el horizonte pinta aún peor.
Ya sé que la situación en Argentina (y en general en toda América latina) está igual o peor desde hace lustros. 
De todas formas son muy pocos los Españoles que emigrarán al otro lado del atlántico.
En realidad los pocos que lo han hecho hasta ahora son personas que han ganado la nacionalidad española (por familia o residencia) y vuelven con las dos nacionalidades (y espero que con algo ahorrado)

Los Españoles que ya han emigrado son unos 600.000, mayoritariamente a Alemania, Francia,  Reino Unido, Países Escandinavos…y al otro lado del “charco” Canadá y EE.UU

La situación actual de España es de “suicidio generacional”, los jóvenes preparados con diplomas universitarios y varios idiomas emigran sin pensarlo, es más desde las propias universidades ya se les instruye para ello.
El resto de trabajadores cualificados emigran tarde o temprano en busca de un futuro que aquí hace tiempo dejó de existir.

Solo quedará un país en quiebra, intervenido por la unión europea, con una tasa de viejos altísima, con unas pensiones miserables, y unos impuestos muy altos para unos servicios públicos inexistentes o plenamente privatizados.

Sobre la inmigración que os voy a decir, “oficialmente” un 15%, pero se calcula que hay otro 10% de “sin papeles” es decir un cuarto de la población y aumentando.
La inmensa mayoría son subsaharianos y marroquís, pero hay más de 80 nacionalidades.
Sobreviven como pueden muchos sin papeles directamente en el mercado negro tirando salarios.
Aún así, la situación es tan mala que muchos también están emigrando, España es solo el punto de “entrada” aprovechando su nula gestión de la inmigración ilegal y el “derechos” para todos (pero sin obligaciones ni control).

El mundo “occidental” ha vivido medio siglo de paz y desarrollo gracias al enfrentamiento de dos grandes bloques dictatoriales opuestos en intereses, el capitalismo y el comunismo.
Desaparecido el comunismo el otro bloque queda libre para desarrollar todo su programa, que es sencillamente volver a las condiciones del siglo XIX.

Os pongo un ejemplo, esta semana se ha dado la noticia de un senador de los EE.UU que ha solicitado que los niños puedan volver a trabajar para “ayudar” a sus familias.

En fin, feo, feo, feo este podrido mundo, leo a “fernandob” y pienso si en el fondo no será un gran optimista.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2011)

EEUU vuelve a las andadas con Rusia , o lo usa de excusa para joder con China , a la cual le debe muuuuuuuucha plata . . . . 

Yo utilizo el tester analógico para medir capacitores  , solo por comparación del agujazo al invertir cables , contra otro conocido y bueno


----------



## maezca (Dic 11, 2011)

Bueno como se habran dado cuenta no me meto mucho en el tema de la situcion laboral porque aun no estoy metido en eso por que tengo 14 años.Aunque en algunos pocos año me metere en eso y seguramente me voy a agarrar la cabeza, aunque espero que todo se solucione (mirada positiva).

Bueno ahora que termine con el lavarropas (por ahora) aprovecho este tema y les pregunto. Tengo un dvd philips muy bueno con amplificador clase d de 200w (con home teather) lo que tiene que cuando meto una pelicula me marca "bad disc". Se que es el motor spindle lo que esta fallando, ya arregle un dvd antes, que le entro a mi papa como chatarra que tenia el mismo sintoma y termino funcionando. 
Este dvd tampoco me abre la bandeja eso ya desde hace unos mese (no lo uso mucho). Me fijo y la correa esta ok. no le llega voltaje a este. Miro en la fuente (la fuente es mas grande que la de mi pc  ) y hay un capacitor de 1000uf 16v  inflado y se calienta. este filtra la salida de vajo voltaje que va a la placa logica. Sera este el problema de la bandeja? mañana cambio el motor y el condensador.

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2011)

14 años....................te mando algo:





 
DISFRUTALOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## electroduende (Dic 11, 2011)

A ver “maezca”, podías haber dicho desde un principio que eras menor de edad. NO LO SABÍA.
Supongo que todas las medidas y reparaciones que haces las harás supervisadas por tu padre, de lo contrario YO NO ME HAGO RESPONSABLE.

Desenchuha el aparato de la red electrica, NO toques con la fuente encendida, hay 312v de continua muy peligrosos, TODO LO QUE TE DIGO QUE LO HAGA TU PADRE, O NO LO HAGAS SIN SU SUPERVISIÓN

El motor de Spindle simplemente se cambia

Saludos














Un par de videos para un niño mayor llamado "fernandob"


.


----------



## maezca (Dic 12, 2011)

ok. entiendolo que me dicen, y si extremo simepre las medidas de precaucion cuando algo esta conectado a 220v y aun mismo cuando no esta por los condensadores. 
Muy buenas canciones!.
Por el tema del dvd, voy a abrir un nuevo tema por segun tengo entendido no se puede mezclar cosas ademas para no hacer tanto lio para el que lea este tema para arreglar su lavarropas.
Si me quieren ayudar en el otro se los agradezco: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/repararacion-dvd-enciende-bad-disc-67601/ 
gracias!


----------

